# Relicts of disused railway stations



## alex76 (Sep 4, 2011)

Well since I have now visited a few disused railway stations they have become a bit of an obsession as there are still a few relicts hidden in the undergrowth.
Well for those who don’t know a little history in brief;

In the 1960’s thousands of miles of track and hundreds of stations where closed by Dr Richard Beeching the chairman of British rail at the time He became infamous in Britain in the early 1960s for his report "The Reshaping of British Railways", commonly referred to as the Beeching Report, which led to far-reaching changes in the railway network, popularly known as the Beeching Axe. As a result of the report, just over 4,000 route miles were cut on cost and efficiency grounds, leaving Britain with 13,721 miles (22,082 km) of railway lines in 1966. A further 2,000 miles (3,200 km) were to be lost by the end of the 1960s.

So here is what I found of a couple old stations

old stairway and tunnel to gretton station in Northants the station house is now someones home



















sorry this one is a little out of focus 





seaton viaduct which reopened to passenger travel in 2009












Now this is the remains of Woodford hales station near Daventry which was closed in 1966. by the time I found this place it was getting dark and there is not a lot left of the place.
The bricked up doorway to the old stairway to the station







what is left of the old platform






and just a few bits buried in the brambles 






and that's it for now in till i find more railway relicts thanks for looking


----------



## Goldie87 (Sep 5, 2011)

Cool stuff, good to see some Great Central stuff in there!


----------



## MD (Sep 5, 2011)

have you been to Rugby station Alex ?
i went with goldie its pretty good there few bits to see


----------



## highcannons (Sep 5, 2011)

Cracking viaduct!


----------



## alex76 (Sep 6, 2011)

MD said:


> have you been to Rugby station Alex ?
> i went with goldie its pretty good there few bits to see




no not yet bud i will have to take a mooch


----------



## Acebikerchick (Sep 6, 2011)

Love a good railway station, derelict or not....


----------

